# Pompano fishing in the afternoon?



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

I know mornings are generally better for pompano fishing, but I was wondering if anyone has had any luck in the afternoons? Was thinking about taking a half day off work one day and going out there; is it worth it or is day break by far the best time? Thanks


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Anytime to get off work and fish is worth it to me.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The last couple ones I've caught were around 330, that was before the time change.


----------



## Rusty Hook (Jan 20, 2008)

I've seen the best results on Pensacola Beach in the mornings but have had my best luck early afternoon when hide tide was going out. Usally between 1 and 4 p.m. before the time change. Just have to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I caught this one around 3 in the afternoon after sitting for a couple of hours with nary a nibble! As I was folding up my chair and getting ready to leave for home, I heard my 5 gal. bucket tip over (yeah, I left my rod holders at home! :doh) and I looked to see my rod/reel sliding across the sand towards the Gulf!! I took a headlong dive and landed on top of them burying my fairly new Shimano reel into the sand! I was thrashing around in the foamy water trying to wash off all that sand before it got into the mechanism of my Stradic when I saw this big gal in the shallows! Then I worried that I would lose her and my fishing buddies would never believe that I had a really large pompano on at all!

It was grilled next evening with a baste of butter, orange juice and orange zest, and fresh minced tarragon and it was tasty beyond me dreams!!:hungry


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn, that's a stud right there. Would you say shrimp or fleas are better right now? Thanks!


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

My experience(and logs of previous trips) has shown plenty of pompano action in the afternoon. I tend to prefer mornings, but if I can find the right conditions with a little tidal flow in the afternoon, you better believe some feeding fish will be there. The Fall run is when I really fish the afternooons the most. I think the water warms slightly and gets the fish more active. Caught several limits of pomps thru Dec. and almost all were afternoon trips. Just my .02

-Jason


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

mornings are generally better but if the tide is right in the noon then it can be some great fishing for pompano


----------



## SKS (Apr 2, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck useing those Gulp plastic sand fleas, the small qrange ones.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

I have always found the timing of the tide the key, be it morning or later....fishing a couple of hours ahead and behind high tide.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I've never had any luck with them, but other of their products have brought me trout and redfish in the bay. I've always had shrimp of some stage with me. I think this year the tourists all are wearing flea collars. Not too many fleas for me this year, still raking! If you've never tried them, take a few cherrystones with you, you'll be surprised! It'll keep you out of your chair I know that!:hungry


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Rusty Hook (3/11/2008)*I've seen the best results on Pensacola Beach in the mornings but have had my best luck early afternoon when hide tide was going out.
> 
> 
> > Yup, look for a high/falling tide in the afternoon & you should get bites.


----------



## SKS (Apr 2, 2008)

Igot onethis past Sunday afternoon between 1 & 3 pm. I stoped by the tackle shop to get some fiddlers but they were out, about the same time some guy came in asking for 2 dozen fiddlers and said they were slaying them on fiddlers.We went ahead and bought somedead shrimp & fiddler crabs and got nothing, butwhen one of my son's dug up a sand flea and we put him on, 10 min later "bam" we had one. He was about 14" andhad a nice slash on his belly. I guess we were fighting something else for this fish. 

SKS:hungry


----------

